# Romain Gayral - Solminharm



## sodium (May 29, 2011)

Which is the band, Solminharm or Romain Gayral.

What do you think about this track? Its from focal Focal JMLab Tools CD.

I love the deep boom/thump in the introduction. Very complex instrumental and very demanding to sound good.

I love this kind of music but couldn't find more info online. What kind of music is it really. Maybe someone can share a bit.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

never heard of them


----------

